

Bike Baron, iPad/iPhone game, tops charts in 62 countries in less than a week - vilpponen
http://www.arcticstartup.com/2011/10/28/bike-baron-tops-app-store-charts-in-62-countries-in-less-than-a-week

======
cmsj
So much for yesterday's article about occupying the app store because it's so
hard to break in if you're not one of the self-reinforcing chart toppers that
are already there.

I was pretty sure that the article was bullshit when I read it (because every
week when I peek in the app store I see a different range of big name and
indie things), but it's nice to have so definitive an example.

Congrats to the bike baron folks!

------
epaga
Heard about this one from my friend - just a flat-out awesome game with a
level editor included. As an app developer I have to admit it's hard to
swallow, but the hard truth is that the most effective and sure-fire way to
make a lot of money on the app store is to make your app absolutely excellent.

